# 1950 kodak



## 1950Kodak (Jun 13, 2011)

Just got a 1950 kodak tourist camera. Looking for film. I know 620 film is rare and thus expensive. Any help?


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 13, 2011)

How to respool 120 film onto a 620 spool

http://www.inficad.com/~gstewart/respool.htm


----------



## 1950Kodak (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks so much


----------



## RRYANSMITHH (Jun 13, 2011)

I'd recommend B&H Photo if you're lazy like me and don't like respooling.


----------



## 1950Kodak (Jun 13, 2011)

RRYANSMITHH said:
			
		

> I'd recommend B&H Photo if you're lazy like me and don't like respooling.



Yeah I really don't know how to respool. Planned on watching some tutorials. Whats B&H photo?


----------



## RRYANSMITHH (Jun 14, 2011)

bhphotovideo.com

They are my go to source for pretty much anything photo related.

Plus they have a pretty good selection of both color and B&W 620, 127, and 828 film.


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 14, 2011)

If you're going to be shooting film you might as well check out this site too.  

Search Results - Freestyle Photographic Supplies


----------



## 1950Kodak (Jun 14, 2011)

RRYANSMITHH said:
			
		

> bhphotovideo.com
> 
> They are my go to source for pretty much anything photo related.
> 
> Plus they have a pretty good selection of both color and B&W 620, 127, and 828 film.



Sweet. Thanks. Appreciate it.


----------



## 1950Kodak (Jun 14, 2011)

Mike_E said:
			
		

> If you're going to be shooting film you might as well check out this site too.
> 
> Search Results - Freestyle Photographic Supplies



Thank you thank you


----------

